# HTC Holiday specs are strangely similar to another...



## n4cht (Jul 13, 2012)

So.. am I the only one that noticed that a lot of the specs of the 8X look like specs from the Holiday?

Basically, the 8X looks like the Holiday with a slightly different CPU and an Adreno 225 instead of 220 for the GPU. So.. that being said.. do you think it will be possible to reverse what used to be done commonly with HTC Windows mobile devices? It used to be very common to take their awesome WinMo phones and slap Android on them. I'm wondering if we can do it in reverse.. Slap Windows Phone 8 on a Holiday?!


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Its probably possible...but I don't know really know anything windows/how good there source is/if they even provide source...also being a major android fan I don't see why you would want win mo on your phone lol but that's just my opinion and everyone has a right to there own preferences 

So I short, its possible, there will always be a possibility in the world of software...its just about finding that possibility

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rignfool (Apr 16, 2012)

From what I've read... WinPho 8 is super picky

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

I think it's possible but windows phone is a sinking ship now they've officially been shunned by Google. Even iphone has the essential Google apps. The biggest mistake ms made was not getting it out in 09. In 2009 ms announced windows phone and then basically said it'll be out in another year. At that point Apple was #1 and there was no clear #2. Android existed but it hadn't made a big splash just yet. By the time they managed to get the first windows phones out, android was pretty established. Phones like the Nexus One, Motorola Droid, Galaxy S, and Evo 4G had pushed android into the clear #2 spot before anyone even had a chance to play with windows phone 7. It was pretty much DOA, and I think it's going to stay that way.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxshadowxslayerxx (Sep 8, 2012)

Closed source, windows 8 is. Sued, someone will be.

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

